# Duda: -march=nocona, -march=native, -march=core2

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos, tengo una pequenya duda sobre -march=nocona, -march=native y -march=core2

Me he bajado el stage3 actualizado, y voy a instalar gentoo en mi laptop, generalmente siempre he usado -march=nocona en mi otra configuracion, de la computadora de escritorio, y luego lo recompile todo a -march=core2 que me funciono bien.

Ahora mi duda, es, que como voy a instalar en mi laptop gentoo en un sistema de doble arranque con Windows, si debo hacer el mismo procedimiento y luego recompilarlo todo a core2 o puedo usar core2 o en el mejor de los casos native de una vez, al instalar?

Mi informacion del procesador esta aqui: [IMG=http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/866/screenshotbr.png][/IMG]

Desde ya, gracias.

----------

## cameta

El doble arranque no tiene nada que ver. Esto es controlado por grub.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Mi error, me exprese mal, queria preguntar, si puedo usar -march=core2 o -march=native , de entrada... O primero -march=nocona, y luego recompilo world con las nuevas especificaciones?

Gracias por la respuesta igualmente.

----------

## pelelademadera

podes arancar de una con core2 sin problemas

es mas, yo arrancaria con core2 para no tener que recompilar todo despues.

lo ideal es que hagas un bootstrap si queres todo optimo

configura los archivos como el make.conf y los package.use/keywords y demas si los usas

y te vas a /usr/portage/scripts y haces un ./bootstrap.sh luego emerge -e system. con eso recompila todo el stage3 con tus cflags y arrancas con la compilacion como una instalacion comun y corriente

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Te lo agradezco pelelademadera. Muy amable, has desaparecido mis dudas.

----------

